# Middle Grounds May 16-17, 2009- out of Crystal River,FL



## Buche (Jan 19, 2009)

<SPAN class=posttext>After posting a last minute post on FL sportsman in the Big Bendforum to seeif anyone was going to Middle Grounds (MG) and no response we (Tiderunner-Joe, Myself-Art, JohnBville-John, and Fishbitch-Greg) decided to launch around 2P.M. on Sat., try and catch some livies and fish around some shallow areas and see what the night bite could produce. Greg and I had one stop at the Icehouse to load up with ice before meeting up with Joe and John at the ramp. Well sometimes luck is just on your side







and while getting ice, a truck load of fellow fishermen







pulled up from O-town w/ boat in tow and asked if we were going fishing and after telling them our plans of not having buddy boat to hit MG and just staying shallow and trying our luck, Capt. Josh and crew announce they we're going to MG and were looking for buddy boat as well







. Our MG's trip was back on







, we all met at ramp, introduced ourselfs to one another and headed out. The 3 1/2 hr. ride was pretty good with a forecast of 2 to 3 and 2's in the night, which once out there, there were a couple of 4's mixed in, which proved not to good for me. I had put on a patch not knowing what the seas might have instore for us, just on the safe side, well aparently I sweat the patch off and combined with John force feeding me





















on the way out, and Joe wanting to drift instead of anchoring, I commenced to chum the water with my own special brand of Preztels and










































, witch was ok cause I felt so much better after that. Anchored on our first spot and pulled up a few Mangroves but nothing to write home about,sun went down and it was pitch dark, pulled anchor and gave John the controls to find the next spot witch turned out to be very good







, stayed there till we left in the morning. Around 2:30 the Moon finally came out and by this time everyone was asleep except for John, I heard some comotion and got up and John pulled up a nice red Grouper, while he was getting it off the hook his other line he had in the water went off, I grabbed it and pulled in a nice mangrove,well my blood was pumping again so I got back at it, with the moon out it was game on, almost ever bait that hit the water was hooked up, by now Greg and Joe are awake and get back into the action. Another 30 minutes pass and I, John, and Joe hit the Bean Bags again







with Greg pulling in fish, 30 minutes go by and I hear Greg hooked up and straining, I asked him if he needed help and he yelled out HELL YES, I helped hold therod while he reeled and he pulls up this







MONSTER GAG








, 23 1/2pds. and 38 inches





















, we had to rearange the cooler for this one, man what a pig





















.Well after this Joe decided to fish again and Greg hit the sack







to try and recoop from this Monster







. As morning came the action slowed, but fish were still coming in the boat. Around 7 A.M. I hook into this fish off the bottom and about half way up of 125ft. he gets alot heavier, get it in the boat and its a Red Grouper with his stomuch and half his tail gone







, I guess the man in the gray suit was hungry, by now the seas were picking up and we decided to give it 15 minutes since nothing else was coming up. I told Joe about a 2minute warning instead and he agreed, 5 seconds later I'm hooked up again with the last Mangrove. We cleaned up the boat alittle, made sure all the fish were packed in ice, pulled anchor and headed in







. This was one off the best trips I ever had and spent with good friends














. Well enough of the yaking heres the pics.

<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>










<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>









<SPAN class=posttext>


----------

